# "How to Train Your Dragon" - a review that includes the F-word



## JoeStrike (Mar 18, 2010)

- by nobody I know...

http://www.awn.com/blogs/miscweant/review-how-train-your-dragon-comes-out-smoking


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually got to meet a few of the animators for that movie at a con I went to in November. It's got some great animation,  I plan on going to see that movie when it comes out.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 19, 2010)

I wana see this too when it comes out.  Dreamworks usualy has decent or better animated shows.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's hoping it's more Panda than Monsters.

Also, the furry mention is kinda cool.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2010)

Monsters vs Aliens was amazing if you're looking for satire of cartoons in general - that movie was about lampshading.

Anyway, saw the movie - definitely a 9/10. Balanced, satisfying, and very well-done in visuals.


----------

